# Out Of Sorts, Literally!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cimboo (Jul 17, 2007)

hello to all the gentlemen who read this. I posted a message in the Ladies Lounge forum that I would love for all men to read and let me know what you think about the problem my husband and I are having. If anyone has any thoughts or ideas please let me know, I will gladly appreciate and am willing to hear any thoughts or comments. Thank you in advance for all advice!!!!!!!!!!!
The name of the thread is Out of Sorts, Literally!!!by Cimboo


----------

